# Big river bass



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We tried the upper stretch of Yellow river this morning and for the most part it was slow, but I did manage the hog in the pic on my third cast of the morning. He swallowed a buzz bait and put up a great fight with several big jumps before we got him in the net. We ended up with 6 total with another decent bass about 2 lbs and the rest were small, we let them all go. Fun trip weather was great, hope it stays that way...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

fixed it


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang, that big ol fish almost got a smile out of ya:thumbsup:


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ole goodern!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Man that's a horse. Well done.
~JOE~


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Woohoo! 
Those are rare!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Could it be? Is that Bertha? That's a fine chunk of a bass!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. Where do you consider the upper stretch?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet looking bucket mouth!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Could it be? Is that Bertha? That's a fine chunk of a bass!


Haha, probably not this was about 20 miles up river from berthas house...maybe berthas fat cousin, Betty.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> Great report. Where do you consider the upper stretch?


Hwy 2


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Beautiful bass! Good to know that they are turning on now. Had a couple of slow days, even on Upper Yellow, so now I can go up there and try for a hawg!

www.fishingwithjack.com


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice hoss of a fish, Jcoss!


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Great catch. Sounds like a good ending 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

